
Show HN: Autocomplete your code with syntactically similar open-source code - ilarum
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;auto-complete.westus.cloudapp.azure.com<p>I&#x27;m using code vectorisation to auto complete code. I&#x27;ve pre-learnt the vectors from several open source projects. Do give feedback. P.S. - Saw a similar post yesterday from Kite, this is my effort but on a smaller scale :-)
======
fiatjaf
This is amazing. I can see it being useful, but I think it would be easier to
do and more useful for the moment with typed languages, where you could type
the argument types to the function and the return types, and the code search
would be made based on this, and the name of the function also, maybe.

~~~
ilarum
Yes, I think what you suggest is more useful, since it can narrow down the
results for the search. I will try with typed languages next :)

